# Hairless dandruff problems.



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a hairless buck rat, with a bit of dry skin. Might be the dry air that's causing it.

Is there something I can feed him that will help?
Is there some lotion that I could put on him to help with the dryness?

Thanks!


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Could be ringworm. It shows up on hairless rats like dry patches and ringworm is not always circular.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Vitamin E is supposed to be good for the skin, so you could buy some of the oil and mix it with his food, since rats eat *anything* you shouldn't have any trouble.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Nooooo no no , it's deffinitely not ring worm. It's just very small bits of flakey skin all over.

I used to give my hedgehogs oil in their food to help with dandruff, so that sounds like a good idea to me MouseBreeder.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I read somewhere this morning, that switching to a litter that is non-dusty can help. Can anyone confirm that?
I use a mixture of 1 part shavings to 2 parts timothy hay, for all of my caged animals. (I'd say 'all of my rodents', but my opossum doesn't count as a rodent!)

Well, my parrot doesn't get hay either. . . :roll:

I have two bags of carefresh on hand always, just in case I get a mouse with allergies or something, so I have it ready to go if someone thinks it might help o:


----------

